# USB WiFi times out at random intervals.



## freq (Sep 8, 2019)

Realtek RTL8188EUS works like a charm and then falls asleep. I can't be sure what causes it; maybe the usb bus or possibly the driver. The dongle works well on other OS's and Hardware. Any ideas would surely help.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 8, 2019)

Probably power management.

For debugging you can set /etc/sysctl.conf then reboot.

```
dev.rtwn.0.debug=0x829f
```
Then check /var/log/messages


----------



## freq (Sep 8, 2019)

thank you, will try this.


----------



## trev (Sep 9, 2019)

What does `usbconfig` show?

If the device in question shows up with "pwr=SAVE" change it to power_on (see usbconfig(8) for details.


----------



## freq (Sep 9, 2019)

trev pwr=ON and also, debug output was not showing anything relating to the disconnects. ?.?

*Edit*
I chalked it up to usb power saving, but I'm not completely sure. I've enabled my internal wifi card just now - _finally_.


----------



## aK4mS7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi guys,
I had the same problem. I solved it by adding to /etc/rc.conf the line:
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP -ht"


----------

